# Please Help with ID.



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I had another post started on this in the P-discussion but I went to the LFS and got pics of these fish today so Im reposting it in here. The pics are not the greatest as I could only get a few shots off before getting in trouble by the fish guy. Im thinking it might just be a RB, but Ive had juvie RB's before and they didnt look like this, it may be a tern? I greatly appreciated any help given! Thanks!!
This is the original thread I had....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

P. Nattereri...they look like there colors are washed out


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Pygopristis denticulatus

and damned fine looking ones at that.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

how big are they...alll of my reds that i bought were about 1.5-2" and had a hell of alot of dark "dots"...and these ones dont?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i didnt think about it but like wax said i think they could be P. Denticulatus


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

How can you tell the differnce, anybody have P. Denticulatus pics at that size or close?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Clicky, clicky!

Male

Female

OPEFE Page on Denticulata


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yup denticulatas.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

They look alot like reds at this size, but they aren't as beefy, they are thinner and have a slightly different bottom jaw. Also the luminescence; the shinning of the scales is a big hint, not to mention the coloration and the tail marking.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> Pygopristis denticulatus
> 
> and damned fine looking ones at that.


i dont think they are dents.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Neither did GG in a diff thread....


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Are you guys being serious ??

These are red belly piranha!
I have seen loads this colour they are just young and as said they look a little "washed out" also they dont have that many spots?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

They look 100% like my juvenile dent that was the same size. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> They look 100% like my juvenile dent that was the same size. I will post some pics tomorrow.


Impossible, they are Reds, no where near Dents.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Could be one of the two, im leaning more over towards natteri though.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

By looking at the pics Ive seen of the dents, it doesnt really look like them IMO. Im sure they are just reds, I just wanted to make sure....they do look really really "washed out" though, Ive never seen reds so colorless.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

P.nattereri IMO.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hmm who knows?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Just curious if there's a POSSITIVE ID yet!


----------



## sp33 (Mar 24, 2006)

most deff reds look at the orange comming already on their gill plates and really red anal fins and also if you notice they kind of have a heavier jaw than the pics of dents.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

frank left the site so there wont be a complete indentifcation ever.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> frank left the site so there wont be a complete indentifcation ever


I wouldn't go that far, I'm just busy with other things that are taking up more of my time than being on a fish site 24/7. As in upgrading OPEFE information.

P. nattereri, ID complete.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > frank left the site so there wont be a complete indentifcation ever
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far, I'm just busy with other things that are taking up more of my time than being on a fish site 24/7. As in upgrading OPEFE information.
> ...


Sweet so all is not completely lost. Nice to know that your still around at least once in a while anyway.


----------

